# Dometic AES / MES



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

One of the slightly irritating 'features' of our new van is that is has a MES version of the 7-series Dometic fridge freezer. This means that you have to select gas, 12V or 240V supply manually. Our old van had the AES version - switch to '"Automatic", and it works everything out itself  

Having had the AES for nearly 4 years, I'd like to convert my fridge/freezer to AES. I've contacted Dometic, who just said "it was expensive - try Leisure Spares". Leisure spares don't list a conversion kit.

Has anyone ever done this? Or should I just try and get used to flicking the switch?

Gerald


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi Gerlad..

been spending your money again? change the avatar so we know what you got.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As for the dometic unti..the newer models have a totally different control board and wire`s at base of unit ..so it`ll cost a lot.

We had the old units in a 2001 bessacarr and after 7 years use fulltime thats on 24/7 for 365 its still in use today with no probs..apart form a regas.

You get used to the switch over..just give Anny a nudge to change over when you stop   ..the 12v doesnt turn off when engine killed so becareful.

The temp control gets some getting used to..we used a fridge thermometer inside to be on the safe side.


Ta Ta...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just do what we do Gerald and leave it on gas all the time.

:wink:

That should get a few going

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

Russell - yes, I think we'll just have to get used to it. If Dometic say it's expensive, then it probably is. I didn't realise they did a manual version - I saw the same style of fridge / freezer as before, and assumed it was identical. The old one took a few days to find the right temperature setting - cold beer without frozen salad :lol:

Pete - that thought had occurred to me too :wink: I suspect it's going to spend most of its time on gas anyway.

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ours is a manual changeover.
In our third year with the van and we still forget to change it over almost every day when we are moving on, and thus have to stop specially to do it.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have an AES fridge/freezer and its a pain. You can be on hook up with the green light on the fridge saying everyhting is ok and then a couple of hours later its click, click , click as it tries to fir up on gas!! Turn it off then turn it on again several times before it goes back to 230v.
I would rather have the MES frankly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tramp said:


> clipped........the 12v doesnt turn off when engine killed so be careful.


That doesn't sound right surely. I wonder if it has been wired up wrongly, as they are normally wired up via a relay, to operate the 12v cooling, but only when the alternator is running.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

iconnor said:


> I would rather have the MES frankly.


Care to swap? :wink:

We're very rarely on hookup, so our AES one spent most of its time swapping from 12V to gas and vice versa.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> We're very rarely on hookup, so our AES one spent most of its time swapping from 12V to gas and vice versa.
> 
> Gerald


As does ours. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We have a AES and I have no idea how to work out what it is running off. I assume the priority is 240vac, gas, 12vdv (engine running) is that correct? Is there any way to see what it is using? It was made in 2001 and is a fridge/freezer.

Cheers and sorry to hi jack


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> We have a AES and I have no idea how to work out what it is running off. I assume the priority is 240vac, gas, 12vdv (engine running) is that correct? Is there any way to see what it is using? It was made in 2001 and is a fridge/freezer.
> 
> Cheers and sorry to hi jack


Hi Ched999uk,

Not a problem. :wink:

Priority is given the the particular energy source prevalent at the time, ie, if you turn off the ignition and use no other energy source, it will fire up on gas about 15 mins later. You need to be aware of this, should you be refuelling, re-gassing, or re-inflating tyres, etc, at a service station.

Plugging into a mains hook up supply, switches it over to mains immediately. Unplugging again, switches it over to gas immediately.

A great and reliable system in my book, apart from the gas ignition after 15 mins. :wink: 20 to 25 mins would be more suitable for a MH in my opinion. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep I also just leave it on gas.... unless i have access to mains.... when I leave it on 12 volts I do forget to move it to gas... hence I just leave it on gas :roll:


----------

